# Homeless veterans kindness repaid.



## IKE (Dec 4, 2017)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article186044173.html


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2017)

Still a hero! Bless her as well, for her appreciation. More details here-

http://amp.kiro7.com/news/trending-...is-last-20-to-get-house-dream-truck/655962760


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2017)

I heard about that, great story, thanks to the veteran and kudos to the woman he helped!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm hoping all that money does him some good. If he's homeless because he's an alcoholic or addict, something like that, it could do more harm than good.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't believe a word of that story. Talk about fake news.


----------

